# Cezurity. Антивирусная авантюра Вконтакте



## akok

Многие пользователи социальной сети ВК стали получать уведомления об обнаружении подозрительной активности на своих компьютерах и предложения установить бесплатный антивирус _Cezurity_.




 

По клику на ссылку после долгих раздумий браузер предлагает скачать и запустить исполняемый файл вида _Cezurity_Scanner-67ed0000000000000201.exe_.

Что это, пока не ясно…

Данная акция, начавшаяся без предупреждения и разъяснения, на первый взгляд выглядит как типичная попытка фишинга и вредоносной модификации странички социальной сети. Неблагозвучное название сервиса, попытка сразу заставить пользователя скачать и запустить исполняемый файл навевают еще больше подозрений. В то же время у «бесплатного антивируса» есть свой сайт и даже официальная страничка в ВК, где он величает себя официальным «антивирусным сервисом» данной соцсети.

*Скриншот группы



 *

Источник


----------



## akok

Сайт cezurity.com, кто уже смотрел, что за софт?


----------



## SNS-amigo

akok, питерцы (ВК и "цезарити") меж собой скорее договорятся. Вот и результат.
По его присутствию в системе уже давно можно вычислять скрытых пользователей ВК. Облачник. Веб-установщик.
VT молчит. Нортон не ругается. Но бета, есть бета, и уже давненько. Года два.




 






 








Еще инфа:
https://vk.com/pages?oid=-38890254&p=Help


> исполняемый файл вида _Cezurity_Scanner-67ed0000000000000201.exe_.


Засланец какой-то. 
Название оф. файла с оф. страницы - Cezurity_Antivirus.exe (1,33 МБ)


----------



## regist

akok написал(а):


> Сайт cezurity.com, кто уже смотрел, что за софт?


А чего их смотреть? Бывший Online Solutions (разработчики OSAM) - они ребрединг сделали и теперь Наталья Касперская там заправляет.
С администрацией ВК у них вроде официальное сотрудничество.


----------



## akok

Методы распространения конечно аховые судя по статье


----------



## SNS-amigo

Да, видимо так и есть. www.cezurity.com/about
А онлайн-солюшенский сайт отдельно с 2011 года фунциклирует?
www.online-solutions.ru
Контакты, телефоны, адреса, сайты и продукты разные.
И на comss.ru ни слова о разделении или ребрендинге.
Оба продукта раздельно по всем данным позиционируются.


----------



## Phoenix

Ставил, тяжело удаляется. А так облачный антивирус.


----------



## akok

Для облака довольно слабый результат, хотя и тест не тест толком.
http://habrahabr.ru/post/261923/


----------



## akok

Интересное из FAQ


> 5. У меня на компьютере в папке лежит вредоносная программа. Почему Антивирусный Сканер ее не обнаруживает?
> Антивирусный Сканер предназначен для поиска и обезвреживания вредоносных программ, которые уже заразили систему. Такие программы могут, например, перехватывать нажатия клавиш, копировать и отправлять данные, рассылать спам или просто ожидать специального сигнала от своего “командного центра”.
> При этом важно помнить, что Антивирусный Сканер проверяет не все, а лишь подвергающиеся заражению области. Например, Антивирусный Сканер не обнаружит вредоносную программу, которая не запущена, на нее нет ссылок из автозапуска, и она при этом не находится в критическом месте системы (например, в системном каталоге).
> Это означает, что если на жестком диске в пользовательской директории вы сами просто сохранили (не запуская) вредоносную программу, Антивирусный Сканер ее не обнаружит. Такая программа не может причинить какого-либо вреда, пока вы не запустите ее самостоятельно.
> 
> 6. Что именно проверяет Антивирусный Сканер Cezurity? Чем отличается быстрое сканирование от полного?
> Антивирусный Сканер осуществляет два типа проверок. Это быстрое и полное сканирование. Быстрое длится несколько минут, полное может занять существенно больше времени - в зависимости от числа установленных программ, объема данных на компьютере и других параметров.
> Быстрое сканирование проверяет активные процессы, загруженные модули и автозапуск. Полное сканирование кроме этого проверяет все установленные приложения, системный каталог Windows, корневые директории дисков, временные каталоги и еще несколько мест, которые часто используют вирусы для своего распространения и хранения.
> 
> 11. Зачем мне пользоваться Антивирусным Сканером Cezurity, если на компьютере уже есть антивирус?
> Во-первых, так можно получить еще одно мнение о том, не заражен ли компьютер. В работе Антивирусного Сканера используются технологии обнаружения, значительно отличающиеся от тех, которые лежат в основе большинства антивирусов. Это позволяет, например, лучше по сравнению с классическими антивирусами детектировать вредоносные программы, скрывающие свое присутствие в системе (руткиты).
> Во-вторых, вы можете запускать быстрое сканирование перед тем, как совершить какое-то действие с чувствительными данными - зайти в онлайн-банк, купить что-то через Интернет, запустить онлайн-игру и пр.



И прочее можно прочесть здесь


----------



## SNS-amigo

akok, я вчера читал-ржал.  
Для разновозрастной аудитории вконтактёров сойдет.  Хоть банальных лексических ошибок мало и то хорошо. 



> если на жестком диске в пользовательской директории вы сами просто сохранили (не запуская) вредоносную программу, Антивирусный Сканер ее не обнаружит. Такая программа не может причинить какого-либо вреда, пока вы не запустите ее самостоятельно


Это смотря какая вредоносная программа.  А вот где же обязательное в таких случаях нравоучение со ссылкой на статью закона о "вредоносных программах для ЭВМ". Ааа, тогда вконтактёрам придется объяснять, что такое ЭВМ.


----------



## Severnyj

Дайте людям облако спокойно набить)) Вот поймали они уж третий год в контакте существуют))


----------



## Phoenix

Нашёл это и ещё hosts, MTKDroidTool. Всё исключил.




Его можно запустить и настроить со страницы https://vk.com/av









В общем это необычный антивирус.


----------



## regist

akok написал(а):


> Методы распространения конечно аховые судя по статье


Из этой статьи ничего нормально не понятно, можно сказать статья ни о чём. Зачем её запостили на хабра тоже не понятно.
Кто-то разослал спам(?) вконтакте, кто разослал не понятно. В письмах со спамом предлагалась скачать файл, что за файл опять такие не понятно. Единственное ясно, что название файла было похоже на название официального антивируса ВК.
Получается два варианта.
1)


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Засланец какой-то.
> Название оф. файла с оф. страницы - Cezurity_Antivirus.exe (1,33 МБ)


то есть рассылают фейк прикрываясь именем легального антивируса.
2) Письма рассылала администрация ВК и рассылала только тем пользователям от кого была рассылка спама, заходы с подозрительных IP и т.д. То есть предположительно их ПК были зараженые и им поэтому посоветовали провериться на вирусы. Насколько знаю при обращение в тех. поддежку ВК они также советуют провериться этим антивирусом. Так что в этом случае ничего криминального в этих сообщениях я не вижу.

Какой вариант был на самом деле из темы на хабре не понятно.


----------



## Severnyj

«ВКонтакте» по ошибке предложила всем подписчикам установить антивирус Cezurity








_Плашка с предложением должна появляться только у тех пользователей, чьи компьютеры предположительно заражены вирусом._

В пятницу, 3 июля, социальная сеть «ВКонтакте» неожиданно предложила всем своим подписчикам установить антивирусное ПО Cezurity в связи «с обнаружением подозрительной активности», сообщает портал «Цукерберг Позвонит». Как пояснили журналистам интернет-издания представители соцсети, разработчиками приложения являются партнеры ресурса, а объявление для всех пользователей появилось случайно.

Согласно информации, размещенной на официальной странице сообщества антивируса, он является «антивирусным сервисом "ВКонтакте"». Сотрудничество Cezurity и «ВКонтакте» продолжается с 2011 года.

По словам представителя социального сервиса Георгия Лобушкина, плашка с предложением установить антивирус является одной из мер по защите подписчиков «ВКонтакте». Как правило, она должна показываться только тем пользователям, в компьютерной системе которых предположительно появился троян, изменяющий внешний вид сайта или нарушающий его работу со стороны пользователя.

Лобушкин рассказал ЦП, что сотрудничество соцсети и Cezurity происходит на коммерческой основе – ресурс ежемесячно отчисляет производителю антивирусного решения определенную сумму. То, что объявление с рекомендацией установить антивирус отобразилось у всех пользователей, произошло по случайности, отметили в компании. На момент написания новости ошибка уже была исправлена.

Источник


----------



## Охотник

Хороша ошибка. Мне тоже пришлось вычищать эту "ошибку".


----------



## Кирилл

Нет контакта-нет проблем)


----------



## machito

Буквально на моих глазах при написании сообщения знакомой, вылезло такое красивое окно





Я так думаю скорее всего такое получилось из-за моего собеседника имхо, у нее постоянно проблемы со взломом на телефоне, и сейчас это произошло в момент переписки.
Буду выяснять, результаты дополню.
akok, нет, скорее всего из-за того что нет антивиря. Полагаю они (вк агнты-боты) мониторят девайсы и прочее железо и видят что нет защиты.
Для этого не нужно никаких секретных скриптов, та же обычная DPS - драйвер пак солюшен при скане системы определяет что нет защиты и дает ссылку.


----------



## regist

> Антивирусная авантюра Вконтакте





machito написал(а):


> а так же шоколадное предложение со ссылкой на сканер Cezurity (о котором в первый рас слышу)


 Баян, не ленись пользоваться поиском, вместо того чтобы писать домыслы и тем более в разделе сетевой безопасности.
Давно все про этот антивирус и про ген. директора знают.
А хелперам SZ они даже предлагали работу ))).


----------



## akok

machito, насколько я помню, этот сканер от разработчиков которые раньше вели Online Solutions. Комплексная защита информационных систем.... у них был хороший софт
Они сотрудничают с ВК сейчас.
Отзывы - Cezurity Antivirus Scanner - Комментарии и отзывы
Свежих тестов не нашел
Маленький тест «антивируса» Cezurity


----------



## machito

Костя а как я понял, это обычный фейк - пиар для привязки ихнего софта)) вход вк двойная аутентификация, сменил пароль, после входа еще рас сменил...
ноу проблем.


----------



## akok

Процесс удаления







machito написал(а):


> Костя а как я понял, это обычный фейк - пиар для привязки ихнего софта))


Ну это как-бы антивирус, но для юзеров вконтакте. Как оно работает, и что передает хз... да и не интересно


----------



## machito

akok написал(а):


> Свежих тестов не нашел





> Собственно, это всё, что вам нужно знать про антивирус Cezurity. No comments.


----------



## HotBeer

regist написал(а):


> А хелперам SZ они даже предлагали работу ))).


А что отказались, приработок то всегда не лишний?)


----------



## akok

HotBeer, может и не отказывались, но никто отчет не публиковал.


----------

